# 2008 Server Standard Edition Serious Driver Issues



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

I purchased an ASUS computer with great specs... i7 processor and 16GB Ram etc...
I took out the regular hard drive (which ran Windows 7 64 bit home perfectly) and put in a SSD drive and then proceeded to install 2008 Server 32 - Bit.
It worked but I saw in the device manager... There were several drivers missing... 
The most notable missing one was a triangle exclamation on the Realtek network adaptar. 
PCI Communication and a few others were missing. 
I tried:
1) several drivers from Realtek (none seemed compatable with server 2008)
2) Getting a wireless USB to get online and then have windows search online.
--- USB wouldn't work with CD.... 

Here is my guess- for some reason the drivers aren't working on a machine that was designed for home computing... Windows 7 or 7 pro. There aren't any drivers available that will sit well with Server??? So I am at a loss.

I put back in old hard disk and boom everything was perfect. NO missing drivers.... 
But I want the SSD with the Windows Server 2008 on it. 

Thanks for your help and time.
You are all great over here at techsupportguy

Yours,
Andy


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Try the 32 bit XP drivers.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It would really help if you posted the model of the Asus computer you bought, hard to suggest what drivers you need if you don't know what you have.

Vista, or even 7, drivers generally work for Server 2008. Server 2008 and Vista are built from a common base, and similarly so are Windows 7 and Server 2008 R2.

Realek does indeed have Server 2008 drivers available on their site: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks so much for your help. I wound up getting the driver to work. It was very strange because it kept identifying a realtek driver with a Triagle around it (!) and then I went to microsoft website and downloaded 64 bit windows 2008 server and the driver now worked.
The only unfortunate part was that the key that I had for 32-bit 2008 server wasn't valid for the 64-bit I downloaded from Microsoft.
Well there you have it. 
I have a new problem now.
I am initiating a proxy server that acts as our webfilter.
On one of the machines I can't get the proxy's address to stay on either chrome or IE10.
Very strange. I can type in the ip and the port but the apply button remains greyed out and when I hit OK - it just doesn't take???


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi
Congratulations on finally upgrading to 2008 R2 (hopefully)

The internet settings are the same for both ie and chrome. Chrome tries to ride on internet options for proxy of interenet explorer.

If you are using a 64 bit desktop then have you tried both the ie versions? also you can always reset ie to see that settings work. 
Alternatively, if you dont have the machine on a domain then you can change the desktops gateway to point to the proxy and see if you get any errors on the proxy/firewall for internet sharing


----------

